# Fast Memorization



## CubeLord (Sep 17, 2012)

How is it that people memorize really fast and get it to stick in their head? I want to do this with eric limebacks memo method but my memo always ends up being 50 seconds to a minute. Is there a way I can memorize faster and more efficiently?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2012)

practise


----------



## Ollie (Sep 17, 2012)

Experiment with different memory methods and techniques (clickadoodledo) or from sources not necessarily linked to cubing. The main point of this really is that everyone is different, memorizes information in different ways, and that one memory system that works extremely well for one person probably won't work for everyone.

Bring in all your senses when memorizing i.e. what an image might look like, feel like, even smell like - anything to make the image stronger without the need to constantly review.

And yes, practise it when you do finally find a good system.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 17, 2012)

CubeLord said:


> How is it that people memorize really fast and get it to stick in their head?


Practice. And, world class blders have to remember their memo for a shorter time than slower people.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 17, 2012)

Push your memo every day.


----------

